# Search before you post.



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Im really getting aggravated with mimb because of this phrase after someone post, "search before you post", "use the search feature", "etc." If someone has a problem and/or question why cant you answer straight forward vs. looking through post after post and still not getting the answer you want. This site is way better than HL however I have never once seen any of those phrases on their site before. Kick me off if you feel as if im out of line here, but I feel like that should be the last statement made weather its a new post ( which is highly unlikely by now ) or a post that has been asked time after time. Im sure I will be criticized by this but hey if it was my site ( which it's not ) I wouldn't do that nor what I want that done to me. Thanks, and I hope you understand what im meaning by this post.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

^X2 other than that this is an awesome site! The how to's are great.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I have to agree also. I always do a search before posting a new topic,even on other sites I do the same thing , and a few things happen.

1. Search come's up empty
2. I change the wording,search comes up empty
3.I change the wording again,I get search results but then have to spend a couple 3 day's reading different topics to find out someone used a word that i had in my search query and not an answer that i was looking for.

It does get frustrating searching for certain info and I am sure this is why you alway's see the same question over and over again , it happens of alot of site's , like the question.....What is the best atv tire ? LOL , OR Looking to buy an atv,what is the best one ?

If I am looking for something and I dont find it and I start a new topic I always start off by saying.....sorry i did search for this answer but came up empty,so if there is another post out there about this I apoligise.....and go on to my question. Dont think i really need to do that,but it is better than getting pissed off because some MOD gives ya crap for starting a thread on something that has already discussed.

That's all I got !! Love this site, it is full of get people and tons of info and lots of feedback.

Merry christmas everyone,hope Santa bring's you lots of stuff for your Bike's and miss's clause is good to you (she was good to me last night  )


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, one of the main reasons I'm on here is to learn from other folks boo-boo's. Learned alot from here, when the same problem happens to me, I'll search it if I don't remember how to fix it. There isn't much that has broke on these things that hasn't been covered here somewhere. I can see how redundant answering the same questions can be but eventually there wouldn't be anything to read if everyone searched (perfect world..lol). Would hate to see MIMB turn into the _other site_ where folks are always hammering you to 'SEARCH FIRST'. Maybe when these newbie's post an old problem we can politely give them link to an old post, (seen it done before), without chopping their heads off.

my $.02


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I look at post count and when the person asking signed up before ever answering the question. 90% of the time, they are new. I just steer them in the right direction. I've seen people get reamed before. Some people really get pud-hurt about this. Doesn't bother me.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude there is already a thread like this SEARCH.......  LOL


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^Lol. I figured somebody would say something. BTW, wrong section too. :bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Well im always gona say search when i know the topic has been talked about but at the same time i tell them what i know about the subject at the same time. For instance a guy found a winch thread yesterday and asked something thats been answered in another so i told him a few key words to look for but i also told him what most of us do. The reason i say search tho is so he can find all kinds of feed back from past post and also maybe find his answer instead of waiting for one. 

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey I gotta stick up for admin on this cause I've been fresh in from the garage with a question I could have found in 5 seconds, but pulled a bonehead move and put up a new post only to wait an hour for the answer I was directed to. Does make good reading material though...merry Christmas all...!!!


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

There's sometimes you can't do a search on this site. I know I can't do one on my phone it doesn't work right.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i hate reading the same old questions over and over, but i get pissed off when im searching for a subject with a three letter word and it leaves it out! what is up with that?


----------

